# Heil Furnace - Cant find air filter location



## NotSoHandyManny (Sep 8, 2015)

We just got our new home and it has a Heil furnace. The model is #N8MSN0701412A2 and we are unable to locate the Air Filter. It seems like it was installed upside down and there is no filter location on either side of the furnace itself. I am attaching pictures in the hopes that someone may be able to help.:vs_worry:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You have a counterflow furnace. The air goes from top to down. The filter should be on a rack above the furnace or in the duct where the return vent goes thru your wall and into the house. OR it is behind the panel with the stickers and viewing window where it says 25-13.

My Brother-in- law is a Manny too. Manmohan.:smile:


----------



## NotSoHandyManny (Sep 8, 2015)

It looks like it was behind that panel, thank you. Huge help.


----------

